# What MyLink software version do you have?



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

On June 4th, I got my Cruze updated to version "EO.OD.OD.OD" . But that didn't fix my iPhone 5 integration issues, and my dealer (Classic Chevrolet in Amherst, MA, which is now closed and everyone has been let go) said that tech support in Detroit told him that they were well aware of the issues and that another update was coming "soon." Has soon arrived yet? What version do you have? Hit the "CONFIG" button, then go to "radio settings," then "software version." Thanks!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Make sure your phone is running IOS 6.1


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

May be radio, may be phone issue, may be both. I usually will plug my phone in before I put the key in the car and once car is on hit source. If I do it any other way nothing works right besides Bluetooth telephone. My issues were Pandora can't be found or the music would play from my iPhones speakers only when you go to usb source.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to let you know, Classic was purchased by Burke GMC and moved all of it's operations down to King Street in Northampton. So you're not totally out of luck. If they can't resolve it. I would try either Balise or Central Chevrolet.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks. I actually just had a good interaction with Bryan Burke--sourcing a truck for a nonprofit I volunteer for. He and I discussed his purchase of the Chevy dealership and my new Cruze. But not my MyLink issues. 

Still eager to hear some software versions! Please see my original post re how to check yours. Thanks again.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Will do. I'll check today. I have a iPhone4 and for the most part it works pretty well. I use Pandora a lot and at sometimes I need to close down the app for the car to detect it correctly.

The bluetooth for the phone has always worked well.


----------

